# ZebraLight SC62



## Glock27 (Nov 19, 2012)

I asked ZebraLight if they planned on offering and updated SC60. In my opinion, the SC60 form factor is perfect. Perfect size, perfect clip...hopefully they'll offer it with XPG2w too.
My SC60 now has 15,800+ hours of runtime!

"Yes, we do have a plan for SC62. It will share the same lens, reflector, etc with the SC52/SC32. There will be SC62d and SC62c (these small rebels are bit too small for an SC600 size light)."

G27


----------



## eloreno (Nov 19, 2012)

This is great new! I love my SC60w, considering it uses an 18650 it's quite small. SC62d here I come!


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 19, 2012)

Help me understand: what will an SC62 be?

I assume it would be a straight flashlight (not angled headlight) run off an 18650 cell, with an XML in a reflector for spot and spill.

But isn't that just what the SC600 is already? 

The old SC60 used an 18650 and an XPG, and a different reflector. Then it got upgraded to the SC600 with XML.

So is the thought that the SC62 would have a new circuit, or what?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 19, 2012)

lampeDépêche said:


> Help me understand: what will an SC62 be?
> 
> I assume it would be a straight flashlight (not angled headlight) run off an 18650 cell, with an XML in a reflector for spot and spill.
> 
> ...



The SC60 is quite a bit smaller than the SC600. Some people who find the SC600 too large for EDC might be happy with an SC60.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, Fireclaw18.

So it will have a smaller reflector and head than the SC600. 

Okay, that also explains the quote from the ZL rep in the OP:

"...There will be SC62d and SC62c (these small rebels are bit too small for an SC600 size light)."

I was puzzled by that at first, but now I get it: 
the rebel LEDs are too small for the reflector of an SC600, but they are not too small for the smaller reflector of the SC60/62 series.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 19, 2012)

This is good news. The SC600 is a great light, but it's chunky. I would like the SC600 more if it was the size of the SC60 (easier to edc.)


----------



## raphaello (Nov 19, 2012)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> This is good news. The SC600 is a great light, but it's chunky. I would like the SC600 more if it was the size of the SC60 (easier to edc.)



Chunky :duh2: - Is there a smaller and more compact 18650 flashlight (of that caliber) ever produced ?


----------



## tobrien (Nov 19, 2012)

nice, thanks for sharing! go ZL!


----------



## henry1960 (Nov 19, 2012)

This is great news!!!
Just hope it comes with the XPG2...:santa:


----------



## regulator (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope it is the same style as the sc80 but uses an 18650. Oh, and yes - use the XPG2.


----------



## ZebraLight (Nov 20, 2012)

regulator said:


> I hope it is the same style as the sc80 but uses an 18650. Oh, and yes - use the XPG2.



Yes, the xpg2 and rebels.


----------



## Jay611j (Nov 20, 2012)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, the xpg2 and rebels.


 I'll take an SC62 with the xpg2


----------



## Slumber (Nov 20, 2012)

I never owned an SC60, but I was very tempted. An SC62 sounds like a very nice alternative to the SC600.


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 20, 2012)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, the xpg2 and rebels.



This is great news do you have a planed release date?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 20, 2012)

How do the high CRI rebels in the Zebralights compare to the Nichia 219? I just got my first Nichia 219 with 4500k 92 CRI led and I'm extremely impressed with the tint and color rendition.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 20, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> How do the high CRI rebels in the Zebralights compare to the Nichia 219? I just got my first Nichia 219 with 4500k 92 CRI led and I'm extremely impressed with the tint and color rendition.



i'm wondering too


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 16, 2012)

Jay611j said:


> I'll take an SC62 with the xpg2



*+100 *I need this light Yesterday!!! 
 :twothumbs


----------



## juplin (Dec 16, 2012)

I will buy SC62 only if it has memory of last used mode like Olight S20 I have.
I also have SC600/SC600W/SC52, but I don't like to press and hold to access Zebralight's M2 mode that I constantly and frequently use for indoor lighting, especially for the very stiff switch of SC600/SC600W/SC52.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 16, 2012)

juplin said:


> I will buy SC62 only if it has memory of last used mode like Olight S20 I have.
> I also have SC600/SC600W/SC52, but I don't like to press and hold to access Zebralight's M2 mode that I constantly and frequently use for indoor lighting, especially for the very stiff switch of SC600/SC600W/SC52.



Then you won't be getting an SC62. Zebralights have a very elegant and useful interface, but that interface doesn't have mode memory except within each mode group.

FYI, Zebralights' have 2 different ways to reach medium mode: One option is you can press and hold from off. The light will turn on in low, and then move to medium after a second or so. However, there is a faster shortcut: double-click from off to immediately get to the medium mode group (and within each group there is mode memory). The one disadvantage with this method is the light will briefly flash to max before going down to medium.

If you want a light with an interface like an Olight S20, you're better off just sticking with your S20, even though the SC62 will have probably twice the output without the puke green tint.

I don't have an S20, but I do have an S10. I much prefer my SC52's interface to the S10. But I could see how with a few improvements the S10's interface could be almost as good (with the S10 they should remove mode memory from moonlight mode, and they should change double-click mode to max power rather than strobe).


----------



## juplin (Dec 16, 2012)

I think Olight S20 has better UI than that of Zebralight's SC62/SC52/SC600.
Just for reference, Olight S20 UI is shown below :











These two pictures were taken from S20 User Manual:
http://www.olightworld.com/Upload/S20双语说明书最终版-20420177187.pdf


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 16, 2012)

Olight S20's interface looks to be the same as the S10, except that it has lockout mode and a shortcut to high.

Not bad, but not obviously better than the Zebralight. Zebralight UI has advantages over the Olight. For instance, if I want to get to medium mode with the Zebralight, when I last used high mode, I can double-click from off to shortcut to it. In contrast, with the S20, I'd have to hold the button down to manually cycle to it from moonlight or max power... either of which would take longer than with the Zebralight.

Zebralight also has 6 easy to access brightness modes, with additional brightness modes available for configuration. S20 only has 4 fixed brightness modes. Zebralight also has a battery voltage checker built in.. S20 does not. Zebralight also has automatic stepdown from Max to prevent overheating or when voltage gets low. Not sure if the Olight has low voltage battery protection built-in or not.


----------



## SeanHatfield (Dec 16, 2012)

raphaello said:


> Chunky :duh2: - Is there a smaller and more compact 18650 flashlight (of that caliber) ever produced ?



Maybe not of that caliber, but if you don't need >700Lumen, then even the smallest of that caliber is too large. I too will probably buy a SC62w (or SC62c/d). If i had an SC600, i would rarely carry it due to its size.
Another interesting question is, will the SC62 support 2xCR123? If so, then i'll definitely buy one.


----------



## juplin (Dec 16, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Olight S20's interface looks to be the same as the S10, except that it has lockout mode and a shortcut to high.
> 
> Not bad, but not obviously better than the Zebralight. Zebralight UI has advantages over the Olight. For instance, if I want to get to medium mode with the Zebralight, when I last used high mode, I can double-click from off to shortcut to it. In contrast, with the S20, I'd have to hold the button down to manually cycle to it from moonlight or max power... either of which would take longer than with the Zebralight.
> 
> Zebralight also has 6 easy to access brightness modes, with additional brightness modes available for configuration. S20 only has 4 fixed brightness modes. Zebralight also has a battery voltage checker built in.. S20 does not. Zebralight also has automatic stepdown from Max to prevent overheating or when voltage gets low. Not sure if the Olight has low voltage battery protection built-in or not.


In short, Zebralight's UI has the advantage of shortest "average" access time for all six modes, while Olight S20's UI has the advantage of shortest access time for the last used mode or moonlight mode or high mode. I constantly and frequently use medium mode for indoor lighting and moonlight mode during midnight, that's the reason I prefer Olight S20's UI. Another advantage of Olight's UI is that you will never unintentionally trigger the turbo mode while you access to the moonlight mode.

Olight S20 also has 10 minutes step-down from 470 lumens turbo mode to 270 lumens to prevent overheating, and has red low voltage indicator within the button that will be turned on if battery voltage reaches 3.0V. Olight S20 also support 1*18650 and 2*CR123, both of which are fully regulated and provide same output level.

Also just for reference, the following is the runtime curve of Olight S20 in high mode with 1*18650/2*CR123/2*16340 provided by tester aku1979.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 16, 2012)

juplin said:


> In short, Zebralight's UI has the advantage of shortest "average" access time for all six modes, while Olight S20's UI has the advantage of shortest access time for the last used mode or moonlight mode or high mode. I constantly and frequently use medium mode for indoor lighting and moonlight mode during midnight, that's the reason I prefer Olight S20's UI. Another advantage of Olight's UI is that you will never unintentionally trigger the turbo mode while you access to the moonlight mode.



Actually both the Olight and Zebralight can access moonlight mode just as fast, since both have a shortcut to it that requires holding the button down. However, the Olight has the advantage you won't accidentally trigger a higher mode by holding the button down so is a bit better if you're trying to access moonlight to get to the bathroom in the middle of the night while groggy with sleep.

Zebralight's shortcut to high mode (quick press and release from off) is faster than the Olight's (double-click from on). But they're close enough it isn't a huge issue.

Olight has no shortcut to medium while Zebralight does. So Zebralight's access to medium when medium wasn't the last used mode is much faster than the Olight. 

Where the Olight wins on reaction time is solely on access to medium mode when medium was the last used mode. For that its a simple click from off to turn to last used mode. This beats the Zebralight's double-click but only marginally so. It also happens without the Zebralight's brief flash to maximum power.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 20, 2013)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, the xpg2 and rebels.



How about a 6 month update?!?  I could REALLY use an SC62 with a neutral or high CRI XP-G2!


----------



## gravelmonkey (May 20, 2013)

Fireclaw18 said:


> How do the high CRI rebels in the Zebralights compare to the Nichia 219? I just got my first Nichia 219 with 4500k 92 CRI led and I'm extremely impressed with the tint and color rendition.
> 
> 
> tobrien said:
> ...



All my lights with 4500K 219's are MUCH nicer than my ZL H51c when compared next to one another. The ZL looks a bit yellow-green compared to the creamy white 219, but that might just be due to the tint lottery of the rebel. Even my Peak Eiger with ?4500K XP-G2 _looks_ nicer than the H51c when compared side-by-side, though it's slightly pinkish compared to the 219's.

(Edit to add: Of course, the 'green' H51c tint is _relative_ to my 219's. Having used it extensively in the jungle, I never would have described it as 'sick-green').

I'd probably not go for a SC62, it's a bit bit for pocket EDC and too small to be a dedicated jacket pocket light.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 20, 2013)

As long as it doesn't take till next Christmas for them to release, I'm excited. 

I like the sc600 for at work, its a little floodier than I need but has the punch to do what's needed. 
For at home and out and about the Sc32 or sc62 would be ideal. 

If zebralight takes too long to release these they could miss out on sales. The sc52 was a hit so why don't they keep the ball rolling? They've got enough on the go to release a light for almost every month left this year (not including tint options) 
If they did, it'd be huge.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 20, 2013)

The Sc600, Sc60 and sc52 for size reference 





If you look they've shaved some length off each light so the sc62 should be a 1/4 inch shorter than the sc60.


Top view


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 20, 2013)

The head on the the SC52 looks a bit....odd and awkward (and bigger than it need be.) I hope the SC62 doesn't suffer this.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 20, 2013)

That slightly awkward head adds room for a little extra reflector over the sc60 my angled pic is to show all three clips (not sure who I chose too)

my sc600 clip is epoxied on, making a good clip into an excellent one.  

i don't find the sc52 ugly mostly because I know they worked hard to make the sc51 even shorter, added modes and efficiency in the new sc52


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 5, 2013)

if u look at the spreadsheet, there is a sc62d, 5k tint, 85CRI!!! where can i preorder?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 5, 2013)

petr9999 said:


> if u look at the spreadsheet, there is a sc62d, 5k tint, 85CRI!!! where can i preorder?



Awesome! I want this in an SC52d as well!


----------



## tonkem (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice to see some movement from Zebralight, also noted the Sc32d as well


----------



## Swede74 (Aug 5, 2013)

petr9999 said:


> if u look at the spreadsheet, there is a sc62d, 5k tint, 85CRI!!! where can i preorder?



If it's available in November, I will be like a 9-year-old boy on my 39th birthday!


----------



## druidmars (Aug 6, 2013)

Swede74 said:


> If it's available in November, I will be like a 9-year-old boy on my 39th birthday!



I feel you! I am exactly like that with every toy, errr flashlight I order


----------



## shelm (Aug 6, 2013)

Is the SC62 bright?


----------



## Ti²C (Aug 6, 2013)

i want one :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 6, 2013)

Count me in!

It looks like the Rebel LED in a sc52 type flashlight would not support 14500 batteries so the idea of a compact 18650 flashlight from Zebralight sounds most tantalizing. This is predicated on them actually delivering a real, neutral torch with a substantial output. A green tint is NOT a warm tint. A green tint is NOT a cool tint. It is most certainly NOT a neutral tint. To my eyes, it makes most everything dingy.... sickly. Riding a bike last night with my sc52 on a NiteIze headstrap I DID notice the non-pleasing cast it put on the ground in front of me at one point and would like to eliminate that. When Zebralight gets it together, and makes a true, world class tool, I'm sure there will be dancing in the streets. (In the darkness of night, of course)


----------



## papershredder (Aug 6, 2013)

I think they've chosen the Luxeon T due to the 5000K target they're trying to hit. Some quick research shows tighter chromacity control on those. I've got a few 5000K chromacity kit emitters from Cree, they're all over the place. Something along the lines of 4700K to 5200K, I'd wager. 5000K is a very interesting tipping point for me, personally. Any minor shift towards warm or cool and you will notice more at 5000K than you would at say, 4000K. That's especially true because it's coming down on two different sides of the fence. Instead of a range of neutral whites, you'd have some neutrals, some whites, and some blues...

As a consequence of the Luxeon T, they won't get as bright as Cree, I think we're looking at 300 lumens for 1 A of forward current. You can guestimate runtimes from here. Three hours on high for the 18650 SC62d, and 45 minutes on high for the SC32d, disregarding the light getting hot.
The lumens per watt is comparable at this flux, but the upper limit on the Cree are higher lumen-wise.

I'm excited for the SC62d, as I've been looking for a 18650 sized EDC. 
0.7 inches longer than an SC52 with a negligible difference in maximum diameter? Take my money!


----------



## LEDburn (Aug 7, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Count me in!
> 
> It looks like the Rebel LED in a sc52 type flashlight would not support 14500 batteries so the idea of a compact 18650 flashlight from Zebralight sounds most tantalizing. This is predicated on them actually delivering a real, neutral torch with a substantial output. A green tint is NOT a warm tint. A green tint is NOT a cool tint. It is most certainly NOT a neutral tint. To my eyes, it makes most everything dingy.... sickly. Riding a bike last night with my sc52 on a NiteIze headstrap I DID notice the non-pleasing cast it put on the ground in front of me at one point and would like to eliminate that. When Zebralight gets it together, and makes a true, world class tool, I'm sure there will be dancing in the streets. (In the darkness of night, of course)



Where did you get the idea that a light of sc52 proportions, whilst utilizing a Luxeon, would be unable to be powered by a 14500, yet a different light with same emitter could be powered by an 18650??
Both cells have the same nominal voltage and I would be willing to bet a good sanyo 14500 would be able to deliver the current required to drive it. Seeing as my h502d manages just fine on one eneloop so I am not sure where you're going with that..

Has anyone ever told you to get over the tint of the light and just use it to manage tasks in low lit environments? 
If the tint of the sc52w is such an issue, simply return it because you're obviously more concerned with that than actually having something useful (note: usefulness IS NOT dictated by tint and white wall hunting).
I don't want to sound rude but you obviously ride in areas or on trails requiring very little skill because, if during such a ride you have the time to notice the tint, something is very wrong! Either your sc52w really is the worst sample yet or you simply used bike riding as an excuse to admire your light - I can't think of anything worse!
Ride a bike to HAVE FUN and distract yourself from the BS of every day life, not to check your tint out and get upset by a green hue whilst you should have been manoeuvering through the tight trees or avoiding rocky ditches..way to get hurt.

Personally I use my lights to see things, and yes the tint does matter to some degree. If I can I'll go for a nice neutral tint about 4500K but if not then I'm not going to go onto the net and whinge and ***** when this is EXACTLY what I should have expected. If you for one second expect anything less than the sort of variation seen here (or simply, all lights are 'puke green' which would be even worse) then you're a fool because unfortunately you are not the target market for mass produced lights. You're welcome to go and pay a few hundred dollars for a custom light with less features and worse efficiency, if you really must have that perfect tint you all seem to seek.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 7, 2013)

Zebralight website has a AA headlamp with the Rebel LED. In the description, the 14500 is described as not supported in that flashlight.


----------



## juplin (Aug 7, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Zebralight website has a AA headlamp with the Rebel LED. In the description, the 14500 is described as not supported in that flashlight.


My H502C works well with button top 14500, but can not use flat top 14500.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 7, 2013)

juplin said:


> My H502C works well with button top 14500, but can not use flat top 14500.



Interesting. Now some folks are talking about a Luxeon T that would be used in a SC62d. Anybody have more perspective on that?


----------



## Merlin Pan (Aug 8, 2013)

Second that!


LEDburn said:


> Where did you get the idea that a light of sc52 proportions, whilst utilizing a Luxeon, would be unable to be powered by a 14500, yet a different light with same emitter could be powered by an 18650??
> Both cells have the same nominal voltage and I would be willing to bet a good sanyo 14500 would be able to deliver the current required to drive it. Seeing as my h502d manages just fine on one eneloop so I am not sure where you're going with that..
> 
> Has anyone ever told you to get over the tint of the light and just use it to manage tasks in low lit environments?
> ...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 8, 2013)

LEDburn said:


> Has anyone ever told you to get over the tint of the light and just use it to manage tasks in low lit environments?
> If the tint of the sc52w is such an issue, simply return it because you're obviously more concerned with that than actually having something useful (note: usefulness IS NOT dictated by tint and white wall hunting).
> I don't want to sound rude but you obviously ride in areas or on trails requiring very little skill because, if during such a ride you have the time to notice the tint, something is very wrong! Either your sc52w really is the worst sample yet or you simply used bike riding as an excuse to admire your light - I can't think of anything worse!
> Ride a bike to HAVE FUN and distract yourself from the BS of every day life, not to check your tint out and get upset by a green hue whilst you should have been manoeuvering through the tight trees or avoiding rocky ditches..way to get hurt.
> ...



I don’t think we’re debating the “usefulness” of the light in terms of being able to light things up. As an extreme example, I can do with my cell phone, with a camera flash or with a blue glow stick; but would those be ideal? NO.

If we weren’t so passionate about our hobby and worried about tint, this forum probably would even exist in the first place. Everyone would have a crappy $1.99 LED flashlight because IT EMITS LIGHT AND SERVES A PURPOSE. But who wants to use that junk?

Compared to a $64 flashlight, I think one should come to expect a nice tint ESPECIALLY since it can be found in much cheaper lights (L10 Nichia 219 for $25 and Xeno E05 neutral or nichia for $30 are both very nice)

I understand both sides of this argument but at the end of that day, I want my $64 flashlight be the one I reach for because I love everything about it including the tint.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 8, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I want my $64 flashlight be the one I reach for because I love everything about it including the tint.



Zebralight can answer the need for a flashlight without a distracting tint. It would be world class.

if members talking about the desire to have a better light take away from other's experience then maybe they have a choice about what they read. We want to make it very clear to Zebralight and potential purchasers, of a situation that could be resolved.

as far as the personal criticism: I have a 3.5 year old son I ride bikes with in the evening when it is cooler. He wanted to ride more. I said "at one point" I noticed the tint. I am not looking for the tint, or dodging trees. Your assumptions and desire to tell other people how to live do not reflect a civil attitude and in my opinion are not consistent with the tone candlepowerforums wants to have regarding the discussion of illumination. 

By responding to the criticism it is not my intent to continue bickering but to try to move on with an interesting discussion.


----------



## Phry (Aug 8, 2013)

SC62 = must buy

The size difference vs output difference of the SC600 vs S6330 means I would just use the S6330 instead of the SC600.

Getting back to making a 1 x 18650 that is as compact as possible is a win IMO.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 8, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Zebralight can answer the need for a flashlight without a distracting tint. It would be world class.
> 
> if members talking about the desire to have a better light take away from other's experience then maybe they have a choice about what they read. We want to make it very clear to Zebralight and potential purchasers, of a situation that could be resolved.
> 
> ...



WOAH!! You totally don't understand. I'm on your side here. *Haven't you seen all my other posts complaining about this tint?? *I said I want to love it INCLUDING the tint, which unfortunately is not the case (GREEN). And use some tact in your responses instead of cheap accusations right from the start. I don't know how I told anyone how to live. Hopefully you are not referring to ME, but it sounds that way since you quoted me.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 8, 2013)

markr6 said:


> WOAH!! You totally don't understand. I'm on your side here. *Haven't you seen all my other posts complaining about this tint?? *I said I want to love it INCLUDING the tint, which unfortunately is not the case (GREEN). And use some tact in your responses instead of cheap accusations right from the start. I don't know how I told anyone how to live. Hopefully you are not referring to ME, but it sounds that way since you quoted me.


Kitrobaskin, I think you misunderstood markr6 here. He was in a way defending what you said by replying to LEDburn.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 8, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Kitrobaskin, I think you misunderstood markr6 here. He was in a way defending what you said by replying to LEDburn.



markr6
I am so sorry. I quoted you because I agree completely with your statement. I was referring to someone else regarding personal criticism and can only hope that is done and over with. 

So sorry for the misunderstanding. I respect all the comments you have made (to the best of my memory) and appreciate the concrete observations and information so many of you provide. I am not nearly as technically proficient as many of you are.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 8, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> markr6
> I am so sorry. I quoted you because I agree completely with your statement. I was referring to someone else regarding personal criticism and can only hope that is done and over with.
> 
> So sorry for the misunderstanding. I respect all the comments you have made (to the best of my memory) and appreciate the concrete observations and information so many of you provide. I am not nearly as technically proficient as many of you are.



Hey no problem...forums get messy!

Pretty soon ZL lights will have all perfect tint lights and we'll all be able to stop beating them up on this forum!!


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 26, 2013)

LEDburn said:


> Has anyone ever told you to get over the tint of the light and just use it to manage tasks in low lit environments?
> If the tint of the sc52w is such an issue, simply return it because you're obviously more concerned with that than actually having something useful (note: usefulness IS NOT dictated by tint and white wall hunting).
> I don't want to sound rude but you obviously ride in areas or on trails requiring very little skill because, if during such a ride you have the time to notice the tint, something is very wrong! Either your sc52w really is the worst sample yet or you simply used bike riding as an excuse to admire your light - I can't think of anything worse!
> Ride a bike to HAVE FUN and distract yourself from the BS of every day life, not to check your tint out and get upset by a green hue whilst you should have been manoeuvering through the tight trees or avoiding rocky ditches..way to get hurt.
> ...


This post is totally uncalled for. There are MANY CPF members who find tint to be of paramount importance (including me), and just because it's not that important to you, there is no reason to ridicule another member because it's important to them. 

We've come along way since the introduction of LEDs into flashlights, and I tend to agree that at this stage of the game it's not unreasonable to expect a nice tint from a premium priced production light. I didn't purchase the SC52w, precisely because of the many reports and photos here on CPF of the sickly green tint. 

I'm really looking forward to this Luxeon T model HICRI SC62d, but will hold off purchasing until I've read more than a few reviews of it's tint.


----------



## evgeniy (Sep 7, 2013)

May be, after sc62d Zebra create sc62c with 4000K tint ?


----------



## juplin (Sep 8, 2013)

evgeniy said:


> May be, after sc62d Zebra create sc62c with 4000K tint ?


As the tint of 4000K is more pleasant than 5000K of SC62D, don't know why SC62C will not come first 

Let us tell ZL that we prefer SC62*C* to SC62*D*.


----------



## evgeniy (Sep 10, 2013)

juplin said:


> As the tint of 4000K is more pleasant than 5000K of SC62D, don't know why SC62C will not come first .



You can simply write to ZL about it. I will write too.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 10, 2013)

As will I. My SC51c and H502c are two of my used lights. Mainly for their great UI and tint. The more I use the Nichia 219, the more the "wow" factor wears off. I'm finding myself reaching for my HI CRI Rebels instead of my 219s more and more. That 4000k Rebel is awesome.


----------



## evgeniy (Sep 11, 2013)

reply from ZL:
"SC62c
We plan to release some 'c' models several months after the 'd' models. "


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 11, 2013)

Could you please let us "less informed" folks know what LED will the SC62c use and what kind of brightness can we expect? Thanks


----------



## evgeniy (Sep 12, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Could you please let us "less informed" folks know what LED will the SC62c use and what kind of brightness can we expect? Thanks



In according with "ZL products" doc, SC62d will use Philips LUXEON T led.
Philips rated LUXEON T (official datasheet) for 1A current, ~~ 300 lumens, it's very good performance for HI CRI (typical CRI 85, minimum CRI 80).


----------



## Phry (Sep 12, 2013)

I for one do not want or care about the warm version or high CRI version. To me they are just lights that are less bright than they should be!

ZEBRALIGHT - Just get the standard, brightest, cool version of your lights out for sale!

*SC62
S6330b*

Cash waiting, get on with it please!


----------



## shelm (Sep 12, 2013)

shelm said:


> Is the SC62 *bright*?





evgeniy said:


> Philips rated LUXEON T (official datasheet) for 1A current, ~~ *300 lumens*



* *


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 12, 2013)

Then can we be reasonably assured that the 4000K and the 5000K LED's used in the SC62 will be of near equal output, as in about 300 lumens at 1 amp?

Thanks to all of you technical guys


----------



## evgeniy (Sep 12, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Then can we be reasonably assured that the 4000K and the 5000K LED's used in the SC62 will be of near equal output, as in about 300 lumens at 1 amp?



yes, difference between 4000K & 5000K hi-cri versions is minimal, 4-5%

small quota from datasheet : (it's raw LED lumens, not OTF. In real life you will get slightly less lumens, because we loss few % of light on reflector and glass)

Part Number CCT CRI, minimum Typical Luminous Flux (lm) 
_ _ _ 350 mA 1000 mA

LXH8-FW40-Y 4000K 80 min _ 114 288 lm
LXH8-FW50-Y 5000K 80 min _ 120 300 lm

for comparison :

prev. Luxeon Rebel ES :

Part Number CCT Typical Luminous Flux (lm) 
_ _ _ 350 mA 1000 mA

LXW8-PW40 4000K _ 106 258 lm
LXW8-PW50 5000K _ 111 272 lm

As you can see, new Luxeon T efficiency is ~10% higher, than for prev. Luxeon Rebel ES, on max. 1000mA current,
and ~8-9% higher on 350mA current.

Cree XM-L2 : (1000 mA , calculated Minimum Luminous Flux (lm))

Neutral White 3700 K -- 5000 K 357 lm (T5 group)
Neutral White 3700 K -- 5000 K 330 lm (T4 group)


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 12, 2013)

evgeniy said:


> yes, difference between 4000K & 5000K hi-cri versions is minimal, 4-5%
> 
> small quota from datasheet : (it's raw LED lumens, not OTF. In real life you will get slightly less lumens, because we loss few % of light on reflector and glass)
> 
> ...



Thank You evgeniy!

Perhaps then it would be hard to tell the difference between the Luxeon T and an XM-L2 unless comparing side by side and even then not really enough apparent reduction to matter much? Can anyone speculate or report what the tint may look like when driven at lower intensity?


----------



## passive101 (Sep 12, 2013)

This would be brighter and longer lasting then my sc52. It's perfect


----------



## druidmars (Sep 12, 2013)

H602 is showing up in Zebralight's website and it's already backordered?! Ohhhh


----------



## evgeniy (Sep 12, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Perhaps then it would be hard to tell the difference between the Luxeon T and an XM-L2 unless comparing side by side and even then not really enough apparent reduction to matter much? Can anyone speculate or report what the tint may look like when driven at lower intensity?



graphs in datasheets for Luxeon Rebel & Luxeon T is pretty similar, especially for 4000K tint, and it's considerable difference with XM-L2 
But without real life tests we can't confidently say about tints 8-(


----------



## poonchasta (Sep 14, 2013)

If the sc62d has the updated switch, I will preorder for the first time and retire my sc52 and sc600 mkii. The sc60 was the closest to a perfect edc for me.


----------



## jak (Sep 20, 2013)

Bugger. Date pushed from 9/2013 to 10/2013.


----------



## passive101 (Sep 20, 2013)

jak said:


> Bugger. Date pushed from 9/2013 to 10/2013.



Sad news indeed, but probably good for my bank account


----------



## Glock27 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hopefully there can be at least one in my Christmas stocking!

G27


----------



## jak (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you think it's safe to assume these will look like H600s but with the switch/reflector swapped? (more or less)


----------



## Phry (Sep 23, 2013)

jak said:


> Do you think it's safe to assume these will look like H600s but with the switch/reflector swapped? (more or less)



Kind of but I doubt it will have the ribbed body like the H600.


----------



## shelm (Sep 24, 2013)

Is the SC62 more desirable than the SC600 MkII L2?


----------



## jak (Sep 24, 2013)

shelm said:


> Is the SC62 more desirable than the SC600 MkII L2?


I initially was thinking it's a matter of brightness vs runtime. But if I think about it more, it's really about the size. Because I'm sure the 600 can match the runtimes of the 62, it just has the option to get (tons) brighter.

So I suppose the question is, is the size difference worth the lack of brightness when compared the 600?

Short answer for me: Nope
But I am curious to see if I change my mind when we see just how compact the 62 will be.


----------



## juplin (Sep 24, 2013)

shelm said:


> Is the SC62 more desirable than the SC600 MkII L2?


The truth is almost all ZL fans already owned at least one version of SC600XXX. SC600 MkII L2 is simply not so attractive.
But SC62d or the subsequent SC62c is the first Hi CRI version in 18650 tube. :devil:


----------



## Phry (Sep 24, 2013)

Personally I don't care about the warm or high CRI versions of the light, or any other.

The appeal of the SC62 to me is that is will be a very, or as much as possible, compact 1 x 18650.

1 x 18650 is the best compact format to me, and well, the smaller the better!


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been using the ZL SC600 as my work EDC for several years. The only time I use the 750/500 setting is for grins. It's nice, but just not necessary for me. However, I DO use many of the other levels frequently. 

The thought of having something with 95% of the functionality of my SC600, but in a smaller, lighter body, AND with a HI CRI LED is worth getting excited about. I'm seriously looking forward to this one.


----------



## Swede74 (Sep 24, 2013)

Size specifications for SC62d are up on the spreadsheet.

[inch]
Bezel diameter: 0.96
Length: 3.8

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CNqP6KIC&hl=en&authkey=CNqP6KIC#gid=0


----------



## Lucky Duck (Sep 24, 2013)

Purty darn close to H600 size specs!


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 24, 2013)

The SC62 has thicker walls than the SC60, which means better heat sinking, but it's also a bit shorter. I'd be surprised if it comes in at much over 2.2 oz., still much lighter than the SC600. Also, even a 6 mm smaller diameter can make a big difference when you're carrying a light all day (and night) in your front pocket (1.2 vs .96 comes to 6mm)

I'm looking forward to seeing the full specs. Who knows, maybe this will be the first light they offer with fully configurable H1, M1, and L1. I can dream .


----------



## turkeylord (Oct 3, 2013)

jak said:


> Do you think it's safe to assume these will look like H600s but with the switch/reflector swapped? (more or less)


I was thinking about that this morning and photoshopped this quick...







I hope so :naughty:


----------



## passive101 (Oct 4, 2013)

Is this going to have more throw then an sc52 by a long shot or is this one all flood again?


----------



## moozooh (Oct 4, 2013)

Smaller LED should translate to better throw, but I don't think the reflector will be any deeper or smoother, and the output definitely won't be any brighter than an SC52 on the 14500 turbo mode. The maximum you can safely get out of a Luxeon T 5000K at emitter, according to its datasheet, is 330..340 lm, which roughly translates to 300 lm ANSI OTF. SC52 on turbo is rated at 500 lm OTF. Sizable difference.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 4, 2013)

moozooh said:


> Smaller LED should translate to better throw, but I don't think the reflector will be any deeper or smoother, and the output definitely won't be any brighter than an SC52 on the 14500 turbo mode. The maximum you can safely get out of a Luxeon T 5000K at emitter, according to its datasheet, is 330..340 lm, which roughly translates to 300 lm ANSI OTF. SC52 on turbo is rated at 500 lm OTF. Sizable difference.



Can anyone dispute or corroborate moozooh's assessment?


----------



## shelm (Oct 4, 2013)

i believe moozooh's assessment. he's senior member and proven to be knowledgeable flashaholic. a pillar in the cpf community.


but me too. i am pilates too.


----------



## Derek Dean (Oct 4, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Can anyone dispute or corroborate moozooh's assessment?





moozooh said:


> Smaller LED should translate to better throw, but I don't think the reflector will be any deeper or smoother, and the output definitely won't be any brighter than an SC52 on the 14500 turbo mode. The maximum you can safely get out of a Luxeon T 5000K at emitter, according to its datasheet, is 330..340 lm, which roughly translates to 300 lm ANSI OTF. SC52 on turbo is rated at 500 lm OTF. Sizable difference.



I think moozooh is probably pretty close. I'm expecting somewhere around 280 OTF lumens as the top end for this light, and I'm hopeful that the beam will stay somewhat the same, although a little tighter wouldn't be a bad thing. 

This light won't appeal to somebody who wants the brightest new toy on the block. I'm perfectly happy with my SC600, but something a little smaller, a little lighter, and with a better quality light source is quite appealing. If they still offer between 9 and 11 light levels (in 3 groups) spaced between .01 and 280, it will give us the ability to fine tune the light exactly to our specific needs.

I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 4, 2013)

THANKS to Derek Dean and Shelm.


----------



## Phry (Oct 8, 2013)

turkeylord said:


> I was thinking about that this morning and photoshopped this quick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks cool :thumbup:


----------



## turkeylord (Nov 1, 2013)

^ Thanks. 


Any more news? The spreadsheet still says 10/2013...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 1, 2013)

turkeylord said:


> ^ Thanks.
> 
> 
> Any more news? The spreadsheet still says 10/2013...



I'm seeing the same thing. Perhaps someone else would care to contact Zebralight. I definitely want to consider SC62 and SC600w II L2 along with what The FRAZ makes with a single 18650 that would be a lighter build, but now maybe I should consider what Armytek may offer in the near future. 

It should be said, however, that the response I got from ZL was received quite late in the evening. Now maybe that was a lag between 'sent and received' but it may be that the person that writes emails for ZL is busy and works late, so..... I'll be checking in tonight and this weekend. 

What (very) little we have read about the new SC600 L2 has been good.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 13, 2014)

Is this thing going to be released anytime soon?!


----------



## tonkem (Jan 13, 2014)

Zebralight site says pre orders will ship 2/10/14


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 13, 2014)

Excellent!

I've been itching for a 1x18650 ZL in this smaller size. However, I figured it would be offered in XM-L format like the SC52. That being said, I love a good tint and ditched my SC52 due to the green hue. I assume the emitter selection is tighter on these high CRI Luxeons and that I won't have to worry about an ugly tint? Also, what size is this Luxeon emitter? I'd like to get an idea of relative throw...is it similar to an XP-G in size or a bit smaller?

Thanks!


----------



## tonkem (Jan 13, 2014)

check out this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?368339-Zebralight-SC32d-SC62d



ThirstyTurtle said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I've been itching for a 1x18650 ZL in this smaller size. However, I figured it would be offered in XM-L format like the SC52. That being said, I love a good tint and ditched my SC52 due to the green hue. I assume the emitter selection is tighter on these high CRI Luxeons and that I won't have to worry about an ugly tint? Also, what size is this Luxeon emitter? I'd like to get an idea of relative throw...is it similar to an XP-G in size or a bit smaller?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 13, 2014)

tonkem said:


> check out this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?368339-Zebralight-SC32d-SC62d



Thanks for that link! I read through the whole thread and certainly learned some new stuff but it really didn't answer my question about the relative emitter size.

Anyone know if this emitter is smaller or larger than an XP-G?


----------



## Lithium466 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quite equivalent to XP-G it seems.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you :0)

I love a high CRI but I really would prefer a 5000k XP-G2 or XM-L2 with higher output. Even though 320lm covers most tasks, it is damn nice to have the ability to bump up to 600-700 lumens.

I'll hold out for a SC62W and see if they use a Cree emitter with higher output :0)


----------



## Lithium466 (Jan 13, 2014)

I agree, but Luxeon just have "something" Cree leds haven't, like a "softness" in the light they produce. God I sound like crazy 
Anyway, if I read the datasheet correctly, max pulsed current for Luxeon T is 1350mA. The 5000°K/80CRI min is given for 300lm @1000mA, which means Zebralight is already pushing it to almost its max (I don't think Zebralight will push it further, even if the luxeon can probably take more with adequate heatsinking)...

Also I was wrong, its die is slightly larger than XP-G.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 13, 2014)

turkeylord said:


> I was thinking about that this morning and photoshopped this quick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just remembered this photoshopped pic and realized how close it resembles the actual SC62d. Pretty cool!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 13, 2014)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Thank you :0)
> 
> I love a high CRI but I really would prefer a 5000k XP-G2 or XM-L2 with higher output. Even though 320lm covers most tasks, it is damn nice to have the ability to bump up to 600-700 lumens.
> 
> I'll hold out for a SC62W and see if they use a Cree emitter with higher output :0)



Yes, if they come out with an SC62w with XML2 neutral and at least 500 lumens (but preferably with 900 lumen turbo), I'd definitely buy.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 13, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Yes, if they come out with an SC62w with XML2 neutral and at least 500 lumens (but preferably with 900 lumen turbo), I'd definitely buy.



+1 :thumbsup: I love my SC60w but 300L from the SC62d just doesn't quite do it for me. A neutral XP-G2 driven pretty hard would be great also (more throw than the XM-L2). 3500k would be my pick but that will never happen.


----------



## turkeylord (Feb 25, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I just remembered this photoshopped pic and realized how close it resembles the actual SC62d. Pretty cool!


Thanks  Now I hope they do an XM-L version too.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Jul 14, 2014)

SC62c announced today. Available July 25th.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2014)

It was announced at least a week ago on their site. Little slow on the newsletters but I'm glad I'm finally getting them in my email!

I compare my SC62d to Nichia 219 lights now and then and really like them both. But I'm even more excited about the *SC62w*. 930 luemns in that size of a light!! Sounds like a good all-around'er to cover 95% of my uses. I'm glad ZL listened and started offering various emitters in this body.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> IBut I'm even more excited about the *SC62w*. 930 luemns in that size of a light!!



That does sound impressive. How do they handle the heat that will generate?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> That does sound impressive. How do they handle the heat that will generate?



I'm wondering about that. Of course with the SC62d, it's only 320 lumens and that Luxeon emitter doesn't seem to generate much heat at that rate. This SC62/w will have PID so it will regulate the output to keep cool like the SC600w already does...maybe at a more aggressive rate due to the smaller head and less material to dissipate heat? Curious to find out!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 14, 2014)

3-5 minutes at 930 lumens would be acceptable, before step-down.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 24, 2014)

SC62 now in stock, along with SC62d and SC62c. Take your pick 

But I'm waiting for the SC62w.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 24, 2014)

Yep, I'm excited about the SC62w. Hey, markr6, does it look like the SC62 and SC52 use the same clip? I've been floating around an idea to try to find somebody to make a two way clip for my SC52w, one that will allow bezel down pocket carry, but also allow it to be clipped on the brim of a ball cap for headlamp use. 

I've tried this with the SC600, which has the reversible clip, but it's just a bit to heavy for comfortable use, however, I'm thinking the new SC62 series, at nearly half the weight might just be good candidate for this type of aftermarket clip. What do you think?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 24, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Yep, I'm excited about the SC62w. Hey, markr6, does it look like the SC62 and SC52 use the same clip? I've been floating around an idea to try to find somebody to make a two way clip for my SC52w, one that will allow bezel down pocket carry, but also allow it to be clipped on the brim of a ball cap for headlamp use.
> 
> I've tried this with the SC600, which has the reversible clip, but it's just a bit to heavy for comfortable use, however, I'm thinking the new SC62 series, at nearly half the weight might just be good candidate for this type of aftermarket clip. What do you think?



Yes 52 and 62 use the same clip. I'm horrible with aftermarket or DIY stuff...so I'm no help there, but it's and interesting idea. Anyone with some decent handy skills could probably make one, bending some metal and drilling 2 holes for the screws. Maybe even modify one from another manufacturer?


----------

